# Cleaning Up



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

I was wondering what people do to clean up after their dogs eat. I just let her eat in her crate and then spray the plastic down with vinegar and hydrogen peroxide and let it dry. My husband is freaked out about salmonella with the pup kissing him and walking through the house after touching her meal. I figure proper food handling is good enough but am curious to see what all of you experienced RAW feeders are doing!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't do anything special and don't worry about it.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think people are WAY to freaked out over a few germs. Any good cleaning product will sanitize to a human requirement. You won't get Salmonella from a dog's kiss, even after they have eaten.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The only time I did anything special was when I was going through chemo. My husband fed the dogs and I didn't let them lick my face much.

Otherwise I just don't worry. Heck, if I had a dollar for every time I've had a piece of some raw thing fling up into my mouth while I was chopping up food I'd be able to retire!!









Ask you husband - has he considered the fact that your dog licks it own butt before it licks you both?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol, I'm sure he hasn't. I personally could care less, but he's sickly so he's more cautious. My brother mentioned the diet to his vet and he was told that he could build up an immunity to salmonella but he could pass it on through a blood transfusion, as in the case of some guy he read about who ended up killing 3 people. I call absolute BS but it sure put the scare into the boys in my house.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI've had a piece of some raw thing fling up into my mouth while I was chopping up food










then I think about that a little more and







and then think about it yet again and












> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThe only time I did anything special was when I was going through chemo. My husband fed the dogs and I didn't let them lick my face much.


I'm being much more cautious right now with Dante's turkey necks since I'm on the RA drugs. Before that I was careful but not cautious. 

I ate a LOT of raw eggs in my childhood







all that cookie dough and those cake batter beaters.......As my friend Elizabeth would say.........Yummdy-Doodle!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Clean up?









J/K. When I first started raw-feeding, I used to wipe down Ris' kennel tray with a soapy dishrag after every feeding. Nowadays, I wipe it down every once in a while.

I used to worry about it more than I do now (though not overly so). I'm sure Ris comes across more disgusting things outside that I don't even know about. Thus far, no one who has come into contact with Risa (including both of my guinea pigs) have gotten sick.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I fed Lulu for the first time in her kennel today, on her blanket which is on her therapeutic dog bed in the kennel LOL I put the blanket in the wash since she was trying to eat it when she was done but was wondering about how to do it in the future. I want to train her to eat right by her bowl as was suggested to me here but her bowl is on the carpet as well sooooo. As someone said "you don't lick the carpet" I may just let her eat by her bowl on the carpet and I steam clean once a week anyway ... I am also not so worried about such things, It is good to be careful of course but I don't think that if you even touch raw meat that bacteria is everywhere. She also licks up (at least she did today) any remnant of chicken that she can find so not sure any really gets in there!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I know a handful of raw feeders who feed their dogs on towels. To start, if the dog moves their food off the towel, they just place it back on it. Their dogs figure it out pretty quickly that the food stays on the towel. Then they just toss it in the wash.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I personally wouldn't want my dog walking in its dinner juices then walking around the house. So I feed off a cookie sheet. The dogs like to spread the food around so this works better than a bowl for us and they won't walk on the cookie sheet so it keeps their feet out of the juices. Every now and then they will spill or drop off the tray so I put a vinyl table cloth under the sheet that can be easily wiped off if need be.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNite I want to train her to eat right by her bowl as was suggested to me here but her bowl is on the carpet as well sooooo.


Get a cheapo shower curtain and cut it into sections. That way you can use one section each day and then wash them as necessary.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I originally wiped down Jerzey's face and paws with a damp paper towel and wiped the floor down with Clorox wipes. Now, I do nothing. Jerzey licks the floor and that's good enough for me. She even wipes her mouth dry (all over the couch or bed, depending on where we are) and I haven't caught anything yet. *Shrugs*


----------

